# StarCraft 2: Spoiler-Thread & Storydiskussion zu Teil 2/3 von SC2



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Juli 2010)

Da sich im Sammelthread zu StarCraft 2 beschwert wurde über eine aufkeimende Spoilerdiskussion würde ich dies gerne in einen extra Thread auslagern.

Das bedeutet so viel, dass ab hier bitte *nur noch Spieler weiterlesen sollten die bereits den Ausgang von SC2: Wings of Liberty kennen, selber die Bücher gelesen haben oder einfach so bereits eine Diskussion um die bevorstehenden Ereignisse aus Heart of the Sawrm und Legacy of the Void führen möchten.*



--Ab jetzt wird gespoilert!!--​


So, wie fange ich am besten an .... einfach mal C&P aus dem Sammelthread^^:


Also.... Kerrigan wurde (via Xel-Naga-Artefakt) zumindest   oberflächlich größtenteils (Haare! xD) wieder in einen Menschen   zurückverwandelt. Bei allem schönen Happy End .... ich finde das als   Cliffhanger mal richtig übel .... vor allem kam mir sofort folgender   Gedanke:


StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm wurde ja bereits angekündigt als 2.   Teil, und das man darin "Kerrigan rollenspielmäßig aufrüstet und nach   und nach mehr Teile des Zerg-Schwarms übernimmt", allerdings sollen die   Teile doch chronologisch nacheinander die Geschichte forterzählen  (sonst  würde man ja btw. den Ausgang von Heart of the Swarm schon  kennen ->  Raynor rettet Kerrigan), wie soll das dann bitte gehen  wenn Kerrigan  nicht mehr die Königin der Klingen ist??! Hat sie noch ihre mächtigen Psikräfte mit denen sie die Zerg kontrollieren kann, oder ist sie gar nicht vollständig geheilt und hat bald einen Rückfall? ...


Meine Idee wäre - die Bedrohung durch den uralten Feind der bald wieder  auftauchenden Xel'Naga, in den Büchern nur als "Dunkle Stimmen" oder  "Entität" umschrieben, im Hinterkopf (D*ie Xel'Naga sind NICHT die große  Bedrohung, sie sind im Gegenteil eher gut*, haben ja schließlich die  Protoss und den Overmind erschaffen, ein terranisches Expeditionskor war allerdings so bescheuert und hat es geschafft besagte Entitä aus ihrem von den Xel'Naga geschaffenem Gefägnis zu befreien, jetzt ist die Entität frei und bereitet sich vor .... Hauptwaffe scheint Psychomanipulation zu sein, es wird von "besessenen Terranern" etc. geredet, nur die dunklen Templar sind immun. Samir Duran wurde als  Marionette dieser dunklen Kraft eingesetzt für die er an  Zerg/Protoss-Hybriden bastelt) - dass zu Beginn von Heart of the  Swarm  entschieden wird, dass man die Zerg-Schwärme einfach "braucht"  gegen  den neuen Feind, und dass Kerrigan daher "kontrolliert"  zurückgeschickt  wird zu den Zerg um diese nach und nach zu übernehmen,  und das man  dabei die kontrollierte Rückverwandlung in eine (ein wenig   diplomatischere?) Königin der Klingen steuert, das würde das   "rollenspieltypische" erklären, da Kerrigan ja bereits zu Beginn von   SC2: Wings of Liberty ziemlich "fertig" aussah und die Zerg längst unter   ihrer Kontrolle hat ... naja, wäre so mein gedanke wie es weitergehen   könnte, ansonsten weiß ich echt nicht wie den chronologisch folgenden   Bogen von Wings of Liberty zu Heart of the Swarm hinkriegen sollen ..

"Gegner" hat Kerrigan dann innerhalb des Zergschwarms durchaus, zwar   gibts bereits seit BroodWar keine Zerebraten mehr (außer einem, den hat   man ja selber verkörpert als man auf Seiten der Zerg spielte ^^),   allerdings war in den Romanen zu lesen dass Kerrigan in den 4 Jahren   zwischen SC1 und SC2 selber ein wenig "experimentierte" mit der   Zerg-Infektion, und dabei genetisch kompatible Menschen (die nicht   sofort unkontrolliert in hirnlose Zergmonster mutieren) wie sie selber   einer ist in ihre "Generäle" für den Schwarm verwandelt hat, natürlich   unter ihrem Willen .... eventuell ist dieses band nun zu Beginn wegen   ihrer Befreieung durch Raynor gebrochen, so dass diese Generäle dann als   Gegner parat stehen während man nach und nach deren Bruten übernimmt   ..... könnte ja passen so weit. ^^

Ebenso könnten bereits in Heart of the Swarm besagte Feinde/Feind der Xel'Naga zurückkehren und - besonders im manipulierbaren Zergschwarm - für Unruhe sorgen und damit eine riesige Gefahr für den Koprulu-Sektor bedeuten.



In einer der Renderszenen sagt Zeratul Raynor ja außerdem schon voraus dass er "Kerrigans Leben in seinen Händen halten wird, und sie (Kerrigan) für sie alle die Rettung bedeutet ..... deutet für mich alles darauf hin dass Kerrigan auf jeden Fall in irgendeiner Form doch wieder zu den Zerg zurück muss. Das sie an Kerrigan zergtechnisch "herumbasteln" können, bzw. sie zu so was technisch in der Lage sind ist bereits bekannt. Die Protss haben eine Art Naniten entwickelt, mit der der von den Zerg wiederbelebte und infizierte Stukov wieder erfolgreich zurückverwandelt wurde, davon abgesehen haben auch die Menschen erheblich an der Zerginfektion geforscht .... könnte daher sein, dass sich das versprochene "Kerrigan nach und nach aufbauen" von Blizzard derart gestaltet, dass man nach und nach für eine "kontrollierte Infektion" Kerrigans (ohne dass sie nachher wieder Amok läuft ^^) Zellproben sammelt o.ä., würde zumindest eine Art Kontinuiät zum in Wings of Liberty verwendeten Upgrade-System bedeuten.






Hat sonst jemand Ideen dazu?

EDIT: Das war alles bevor ich Hand an das Game legen konnte, ein paar Ungereimtheiten mit dem was man in SC2: WoL so über die "Dunklen Stimmen" erfahren hat sind daher unvermeitlich.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Juli 2010)

Sonst noch keiner durch? Und ich dachte ich hab mir Zeit gelassen...

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass Kerrigan wieder zur Zerg-Königin wird, allerdings so, dass sie selber quasi die Kontrolle behält, wie dus bereits gesagt hast. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dann die Protoss und die Zerg zusammen gegen sowohl die Xel'Naga als auch die Terraner kämpfen. Ich bezweifle, dass Menschen jemals mit "Aliens" zusammenarbeiten würden, weil die einfach denken würden, sie packen die Xel'Naga allein. Tychus wollte Kerrigan ja auch umbringen, obwohl er doch eigentlich von der Prophezeiung wusste, d.h. die geht seinen Auftraggebern sonst wo vorbei.
Die Xel'Naga hingegen kommen zurück, um mal wieder ne neue Rasse zu erfinden, die das "Beste" von Zerg und Protoss vereint, eben die Hybriden. Da dann die Zerg und Protoss ja wohl am Ende wären verbünden sich die Zerg unter Kerrigan und Raynor (?) und die Protoss unter Zeratul.
Also eventuell SC2.2 Protoss&Zerg gegen die Liga und SC2.3 Protoss&Zerg gegen die Xel'Naga. Oder so.

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich während der Kampagne von vornherein das Gefühl, dass Kerrigan zurückverwandelt wird, bis zur Mitte wars dann fast schon Gewissheit. Ich hätte nur gedacht dass die Xel'Naga öfter vorkommen, aber die kamen ja fast garnicht vor. Die Rückkehr folgt dann wohl eher in den Add-Ons. Aber obwohl ich den Ausgang schon geahnt hab, war die Story echt klasse und trotzdem gab es einige Überraschungen. So kanns weitergehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juli 2010)

Mhhh ... du hast da ein bischen was falsch verstanden ....


Außerdem: Meine Vermutungen habe ich VOR dem Spielen des Games gemacht, in Teilen liege ich daher ein wenig daneben ... trotzdem:



Die Xel'Naga sind NICHT der große Feind, ganz einfach.


In den Romanen wird der tatsächliche Feind "Dark, whispering Voices" und auch "Entity" genannt ... Kerrigan hat sie wie sie selber in der Cutscene in der Hölle Zeratul sagt auch gehört ...  Wesen, ohne körperliche Form, die sich von Psionik ernähren. Die Zerg/Protosshybriden wurden primär geschaffen weil sie mit den Zerg an sich nix anfangen können, da diese nicht psionisch sind, und die Protoss selber sind zu hoch entwickelt und können ihnen widerstehen - weshalb diese auch ausgelöscht werden sollen, unter zu Hilfenahme der manipulierbaren Zerg.

Ein Terranerexpiditionskorp hatte besagte Dunkle Wesen versehentlich befreit gehabt, diese Dinger wurden dort von den Xel'Naga in einem Kristallgefängnis eingesperrt, zumindest wenn ich den entsprechenden Roman noch richtig im Kopf habe, ist schon ein paar Jährchen her ...


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Juli 2010)

Gut ich kenn die Romane jetzt nicht. Aber ist es nicht so, dass die  Xel'Naga nur das Ziel haben bzw. hatten, ne perfekte Rasse zu  entwickeln? Die Protoss haben die ja auch allein gelassen, nachdem sie sich nicht als perfekt herrausgestellt haben. Kann mich jetzt aber auch irren...

Jetzt stell ich mir zwei Fragen: wer sind diese Stimmen und in welcher Form würden die Xel'Naga in Erscheinung treten? Kann es sein das die sogar dasselbe sind, die Stimmen und die Xel'Naga?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juli 2010)

Also .... die Xel'Naga und besagte "Stimmen" sind definitiv NICHT das selbe. 


So wie das aus den Romanen heraus zu lesen war wurden die Protoss erschaffen um im Krieg die Xel'Naga gegen besagte Stimmen zu unterstützen, die Bezeichnung der Stimmen - die sich selber Götter nennen - sprechen von den Xel'Naga verachtenswert nur von den "falschen Göttern" .... wie sich das jetzt storytechnisch fortentwickeln wird kann ich nicht sagen, nur vermuten.


Jetzt habe ich schon geschrieben dass die Terraner - dumm wie wir Menschen nun mal sind ^^ - die Stimmen Frei gelassen haben .... und mit deren erste Aktion nachdem sie einer Truppe Dunkler Templer entkamen war es wohl über Samir Duran eine Rasse von Protoss/Zerghybriden zu erschaffen, als Wirtskörper/Armee/Wasauchimmer ... 


Das Ziel der Xel'Naga war es "Nachfolger" für ihre eigene Species zu entwickeln, Den Romanen ist zu entnehmen dass die Xel'Naga unheimlich lange lebten, aber ihre Species wohl irgendwie starb, oder nicht sterben wollte ... wie auch immer, sie wollten sich Nachfolger schaffen, das Resultat waren die Zerg und die Protoss, erstere - unter Kontrolle des Overmind - wussten nix von ihren Schöpfern, als sie es rausfanden (meine Vermutung ist dass das besagte Stimmen ihre Finger im Spiel hatten, da diese Meister im Manipuliern von besonders NICHT-Psionikern sind .. was die zerg praktischerweise durchgehend sind) haben sie sich gegen die Xel'Naga gewandt und durch pure zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit besiegt, von da an war das primäre Ziel des Schwarms "perfekt" zu werden, aum dies zu erreichen war das Ziel des Overmind die andere Species die seine schöpfer erschaffen haben, die Protoss, in den Schwarm zu integrieren. Daher kamen den Zerg auch die terraner so gelegen auf ihrer Scuhe nach der Protossheimatwelt Aiur, den die Tarraner hatten etwas, dass die Zerg nicht hatten: Psionische Kapazitäten, auch wenn dies nur einige wenige wirklich gut beherrschten, vornehmlich die zu Ghosts ausgebildeten Männer und Frauen.

Kerrigan wurde vom Overmind als "speziell" ausgewählt weil Kerrigan wohl der mächtigste menschliche Psioniker überhaupt ist, weil er sich davon etliches versprochen hat, nicht nur die Vernichtung und Integration der Protoss sondern auch um den "Stimmen" wenn sie denn zurückkehren widerstehen zu können ..... naja, sein eigener Tod durch tassadar war halt nicht einkalkuliert. ^^


Die "Stimmen" wurden übrigens letztlich doch von den Xel'Naga besiegt und in besagtes Kristallgefägniss eingeschlossen ... die Xel'Naga waren wohl absolute Pazifisten/Budhisten, da diese niemals irgendwas getötet haben. xD


----------



## der-sack88 (29. Juli 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> So wie das aus den Romanen heraus zu lesen war wurden die Protoss erschaffen um im Krieg die Xel'Naga gegen besagte Stimmen zu unterstützen, die Bezeichnung der Stimmen - die sich selber Götter nennen - sprechen von den Xel'Naga verachtenswert nur von den "falschen Göttern" .... wie sich das jetzt storytechnisch fortentwickeln wird kann ich nicht sagen, nur vermuten.



Okay, ich wusste nicht dass es die Stimmen schon gab als die Xel'Naga noch da waren, irgendwie hat sich das für mich im Spiel so angehört als würde es die erst seit kurzem geben. Zumindest hab ichs da reininterpretiert. wusste nicht das die eingeschlossen waren.



> Jetzt habe ich schon geschrieben dass die Terraner - dumm wie wir Menschen nun mal sind ^^ - die Stimmen Frei gelassen haben .... und mit deren erste Aktion nachdem sie einer Truppe Dunkler Templer entkamen war es wohl über Samir Duran eine Rasse von Protoss/Zerghybriden zu erschaffen, als Wirtskörper/Armee/Wasauchimmer ...


Ist dann Duran dieser dunkle Typ mit den roten Augen? Ich mein wenn sich ein Mensch in sowas wie die Königin der Klingen verwandeln kann, wieso nicht in sowas wie das?
Oder weiß man nachdem man die Bücher gelesen hat wer das ist?



> Das Ziel der Xel'Naga war es "Nachfolger" für ihre eigene Species zu entwickeln, Den Romanen ist zu entnehmen dass die Xel'Naga unheimlich lange lebten, aber ihre Species wohl irgendwie starb, oder nicht sterben wollte ... wie auch immer, sie wollten sich Nachfolger schaffen, das Resultat waren die Zerg und die Protoss, erstere - unter Kontrolle des Overmind - wussten nix von ihren Schöpfern, als sie es rausfanden (meine Vermutung ist dass das besagte Stimmen ihre Finger im Spiel hatten, da diese Meister im Manipuliern von besonders NICHT-Psionikern sind .. was die zerg praktischerweise durchgehend sind) haben sie sich gegen die Xel'Naga gewandt und durch pure zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit besiegt, von da an war das primäre Ziel des Schwarms "perfekt" zu werden, aum dies zu erreichen war das Ziel des Overmind die andere Species die seine schöpfer erschaffen haben, die Protoss, in den Schwarm zu integrieren. Daher kamen den Zerg auch die terraner so gelegen auf ihrer Scuhe nach der Protossheimatwelt Aiur, den die Tarraner hatten etwas, dass die Zerg nicht hatten: Psionische Kapazitäten, auch wenn dies nur einige wenige wirklich gut beherrschten, vornehmlich die zu Ghosts ausgebildeten Männer und Frauen.


Der Overmind wurde ja von diesen Stimmen beherrscht, zumindest behauptet er das. Das heißt, er ist selbst vielleicht garnicht böse, sondern wird von den Stimmen nur dazu gezwungen. Ich denke mal, die Stimmen wollten dass die Zerg die Xel'Naga auslöschen, weil die die mächtigsten im Universum waren und deshalb die einzigen, die es irgendwie verhindern können, dass die Stimmen z.B. die Hybriden als Wirtskörper nehmen und dann alles plattmachen oder so.



> Kerrigan wurde vom Overmind als "speziell" ausgewählt weil Kerrigan wohl der mächtigste menschliche Psioniker überhaupt ist, weil er sich davon etliches versprochen hat, nicht nur die Vernichtung und Integration der Protoss sondern auch um den "Stimmen" wenn sie denn zurückkehren widerstehen zu können ..... naja, sein eigener Tod durch tassadar war halt nicht einkalkuliert. ^^


Wie, wenn sie zurückkehren? Waren die Stimmen schonmal da? Ich meine, waren sie schonmal mehr als Stimmen? Du verwirrst mich.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Juli 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ist dann Duran dieser dunkle Typ mit den roten Augen? Ich mein wenn sich ein Mensch in sowas wie die Königin der Klingen verwandeln kann, wieso nicht in sowas wie das?
> Oder weiß man nachdem man die Bücher gelesen hat wer das ist?


Duran ist der Typ hier, aus SC1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde mit BrooDWar ins Universum eingeführt. Er war ein Ghost des VED, stellte sich später aber als infizierter Agent von Kerrigan raus, und dann noch viel später dass er auch Kerrigan täuschte und eigentlich für wen ganz anderes, höhere arbeitet .... jedenfalls war er irgendwann einfach "weg" und Kerrigan wusste auch nicht wo er hin war. Bezogen auf die Romana kann ich sagen dass Duran höchstwahrscheinlich "Besessen" war.

Diese Wesen können vom eigenen Bewusstsein Besitz ergreifen und sogar vollständig übernehmen und steuern, quasi als Wirtslörper, wodurch dieser um einges mächtiger wird als dies vorgesehen war. Besagte Forschungsgruppe die die freigelassen hat wurde zum Großteil ausgelöscht und war teils noch besessen als ein paar dunke Templer, denen die "Schockwelle" durch deren Befreiung nicht verborgen blieb, sogar in einem anderen System, vorbei kamen um die Vorkomnisse zu Untersuchen. Die die Expedition leitende Frau Doktor, eine sehr schwache Psionikern, hatte keine Mühe mit den Templer - unbewaffnet!- fertig zu werden, einer der Templer wurde sogar kurzzeitg auch fast übernommen, konnte letztlich aber widerstehen und die Terraner allesamt töten, die Stimen als scheinbar körperlose Wesen entkamen aber. Resistenz kommt scheinbar nur durch einen besonders starken Geist bzw. Psionik, wobei letztere den Stimmen irgendwie als Nahrung zu dienen scheint ... 

In einer freischaltbaren Bonusmission am Ende von BroodWar hat man als Zeratul ein Forschungslager von Duran ausgehoben wo dieser bereits an den Protosshybriden geforscht hatte und bereits ein weng was gespoilert hat in Richtung das Kerrigan keine Ahnung hat was da kommt ...



> Der Overmind wurde ja von diesen Stimmen beherrscht, zumindest behauptet er das. Das heißt, er ist selbst vielleicht garnicht böse, sondern wird von den Stimmen nur dazu gezwungen. Ich denke mal, die Stimmen wollten dass die Zerg die Xel'Naga auslöschen, weil die die mächtigsten im Universum waren und deshalb die einzigen, die es irgendwie verhindern können, dass die Stimmen z.B. die Hybriden als Wirtskörper nehmen und dann alles plattmachen oder so.


Kann sein, kann nicht sein, so ganz wurde nicht eindeutig beantwortet bisher, ich denke aber auch dass der Overmind von den Stimmen so weit beeinflusst wurde die Xel'Naga für sie zu bekämpfen.

Er wusste wohl, dass die Xel'Naga die Stimmen nur versiegelt hattten, und dass diese zurückkehren würden, und da ihm klar ist dass er selber nicht gegen deren Einfluss gefeilt ist hat er sich halt Kerrigan "ins Team geholt", da sie wie gesagt die wohl stärkste terranische Psionikerin ist und resistent sein müsste, wurde ja so ähnlich in der Bonuskampagne von SC2 auch erklärt, dass der Overmind Kerrigan "brauchte". 



> Wie, wenn sie zurückkehren? Waren die Stimmen schonmal da? Ich meine, waren sie schonmal mehr als Stimmen? Du verwirrst mich.


Ja, waren sie, und die hatten Krieg gegen die Xel'Naga geführt, bis sie besiegt und in Kristallgefägnisse gesperrt wurden (Xel'Naga töten nicht .... elende Pazifisten/Humanisten, wegen denen ham'wa jetzt in SC den Salat! ).


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Juli 2010)

Die Xel Naga kann man da erstmal komplett raushalten, wer die Dunkle Templer Trilogie gelesen hat weiß das. Samir Duran spielt eine Rolle und eine nicht zu kleine... Und die Tal darim werden zurückehren und ihren Boss befreien wollen, Uljeraz heißt er glaub ich. Ich denke das wird erstmal eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2010)

Ah, noch wer der die Romane hat .... und dabei sogar mit 'nem besseren Gedächtnis, verdammt, mir fielen die Namen 'net mehr ein, und ich bin zu faul nachzuschlagen. xD


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Juli 2010)

Oder was heißt die Tal darim werden zurückehren Raynor hat die ja nicht platt gemacht. Ich denke mal die stehen im Pakt mit Samir Duran.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Oder was heißt die Tal darim werden zurückehren Raynor hat die ja nicht platt gemacht. Ich denke mal die stehen im Pakt mit Samir Duran.


Moment, ich hab grad nochmal 'nen Moment nachgedacht .... die Tal'darim waren doch die Protossfanatiker denen man in SC2 ein paar mal über den Weg lief, oder ?! Hatte da grad eher an die andere, den Xel'Naga verfeindete höhere Alienmacht gedacht und grad wohlwollend angenommen dass das deren Name gewesen sein könnte .... derp. 


Mit Duran haben die doch eigentlich nix am Kopf, der bekommt seine Befehle von den "Dunklen Stimmen" so viel ich weiß ... 


Mhh. ist schon wieder so lange her, muss das wohl doch mal alles nochmal neu lesen. >_<


EDIT: Kann auch grad noch net mal SC2 zocken und nachschauen wie die Protossfanatiker jetzt noch mal hießen, hab die deutsche Installation runtergekegelt und lade nun doch endlich mal den englischen Client (MP zocke ich nur auf Englisch! Ebenso wollt ich die Campaign noch mal mit ner vernünftigen Synchro durchspielen. xD), nur krebst die Downloadrate irgendwo um "lächerlich" rum .... 5 Std. für 7,5Gig, lächerlich, erinnert micht so an vor ~5 Jahren. xD


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Juli 2010)

Die Protoss Fanatiker sind die Tal darim, die mit den Sonnentropfen....
Es wird nirgendswo erwähnt das Samir Duran mit denen was am Hut hat aber ich glaube das besteht igrendwo ein Zusammenhang.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (1. August 2010)

*Bin erst jetzt mit "Wings of Liberty" durch - geiles ende !*

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das Kerrigan weiterhin (wenigstens einen kleinen Teil) des Schwarms kontrollieren kann.
Sie wurde ja augenscheinlich nicht vollständig zurückverwandelt, und ihr PSI Fähigkeiten werden sicher nicht auf Anhieb schwächer werden.
Sie wird jedenfalls weiterhin eine große rolle Spielen, egal ob sie jetzt nur mehr ein Super Ghost ist oder vielleicht noch etwas mehr 

Oder die Theorie das die Xel'Naga den Schwarm jetzt kontrollieren kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen!

Jedenfalls ganz führerlos wird der Schwarm jetzt sicher nicht sein, es wird sich sicher ein oder mehrere versteckte Zerebraten finden die den Job machen.

Ich denke mir das "Heart of the Swarm" auch davon handeln könnte das man versuchen will den Schwarm zu kontrollieren, jeder wird das wohl versuchen, egal ob Mengsk/Protoss/Kerrigan/Tassadar/Zerebraten/Xel'Naga oder andere - der Streit um den Schwarm ist jedenfalls entbrannt.

----

Hätte da noch fragen bezüglich der Missionen.
Wie erkenne ich welche Mission eine Haupt und welche eine Nebenmission ist ?
Steht das irgendwo ?

Wie viele Missionen kann man Maximal spielen ? Ich habe 25 Missionen spielen können.

Man muss ja manchmal  Entscheidungen treffen welche der beiden zur Auswahl stehenden man helfen will, sind diese Entscheidungen ausschlaggebend wie viele Nebenmissionen man bekommen kann ?
Wenn ja welche Entscheidungen muss ich treffen um alle Nebenmissionen spielen zu können?
Ich werde die Kampagne noch einmal spielen auf Normal, um alles etwas ruhiger anzugehen und um alles mit zu bekommen. Auf Schwer war ich ja manchmal echt hecktisch unterwegs


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. August 2010)

Adun schrieb:


> Oder die Theorie das die Xel'Naga den Schwarm jetzt kontrollieren kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen!


Noch mal: Die Xel'Naga sind keine Feinde und werden höchstwahrscheinlich auch selbst gar nicht mehr in Erscheinung treten. Der dunkle Feind auf den angespielt wird in der Protossminikampagne sind die ehemal. Feinde der Xel'Naga. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (1. August 2010)

Adun schrieb:


> *Bin erst jetzt mit "Wings of Liberty" durch - geiles ende !*
> 
> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das Kerrigan weiterhin (wenigstens einen kleinen Teil) des Schwarms kontrollieren kann.
> Sie wurde ja augenscheinlich nicht vollständig zurückverwandelt, und ihr PSI Fähigkeiten werden sicher nicht auf Anhieb schwächer werden.
> ...



Naja Super Ghost weniger da hat Nova mehr drauf. Die hat den höchsten Psi Wert den man bei einem Ghost festgesellt hat und der ist höher als der von Kerigan. Die Missionen für die du dich nicht bei den Entscheidungen entschieden hast, kannst du am Ende nochmal auswählen. Was das mit heart of The Swarm angeht denke ich die werden sich einen neuen Wirt suchen. Ich hab vor kurzem nen Bild im I-net gesehen, mit einer Frau die ähnlich ausah wie Kerigan vieleicht gibt es ja ne neue.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (1. August 2010)

OK, wie viele Missionen sind es eigentlich insgesamt ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja Super Ghost weniger da hat Nova mehr drauf. Die hat den höchsten Psi Wert den man bei einem Ghost festgesellt hat und der ist höher als der von Kerigan. Die Missionen für die du dich nicht bei den Entscheidungen entschieden hast, kannst du am Ende nochmal auswählen. Was das mit heart of The Swarm angeht denke ich die werden sich einen neuen Wirt suchen. Ich hab vor kurzem nen Bild im I-net gesehen, mit einer Frau die ähnlich ausah wie Kerigan vieleicht gibt es ja ne neue.


Nope, alleine schon storytechnisch muss bzw. WIRD es Kerrigan sein, zumal Blizzard sich bereits auf Kerrigan als Hauptprotagonistin in Heart of the Swarm festgelegt hat .... was ich nur halt interessant fände ist "wie" sie die Kontrolle über den Schwarm wieder bekommt, in ihrem Zustand zum Ende von Wings of Liberty glaube ich irgendwie nicht dass sie noch allzu großen Einfluss auf die Zergbruten hat, bin mal gespannt wie Blizzard da den Bogen hinkriegt, gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten .... ihre Zerg-Dreadlocks hat die ehemalige Königin der Klingen ja behalten, also könnte sie nicht 100%ig menschlich sein und sich zurückverwandeln, oder man "hilft da" ein wenig nach, an der Zerginfektion/zellen wurde ja genug rumgeforscht iwischen ... oder weiß der Teufel was, auf jeden Fall wird man via Kerrigan in Heart of the Swarm agieren, zumindest wenn Blizzard da nicht eine absolute Kerhtwende vollzieht von dem was bisher zur Story bekannt war seit sie das Episodenkonzept angekündigt hatten. 


Möglich ist aber tatsächlich dass sie Konkurrenz bekommen wird um die die Kontrolle der Bruten, gibt ja etliche Fraktionen die an der Kontrolle über die Zerg interessiert sind und die die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten dazu haben, von besagten Dunklen Stimmen und ihren Hybridkörpern bis hin zu Kerrigans eigenen speziellen infizierten Terranern die sie sich als Generäle für ihre Bruten erschaffen hat laut Romanen in den 4 Jahren wo sie sich ruhig verhalten hattte ...


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Adun schrieb:


> OK, wie viele Missionen sind es eigentlich insgesamt ?



Es sind insgesammt 30 (4 mit Zeratul die werden aber nicht mitgezählt im Archiv), 4 davon sind die Entscheidungsmissionen desegen wird 24\26 gezählt weil man ja nur 2 von den 4 machen kann. Auch wenn du sie im nachinein machst wird das nicht mitgezählt aber die Erfolge bekommst du trotzdem.

Naja könnte aber sein das die das im nachhinein ändern, bis Heart of the Swarm kommt dauert es noch ne Weile. Die Person meine ich und das ist sicher nicht Kerigan...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. August 2010)

Öhm, doch, ist sie. Hat Blizzard mal als Wallpaper oder so veröffentlicht gehabt, kurz nach Ankündigung.   Kerrigan hat sich ja auch im Spiel optisch stark seit SC1 geändert. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Mmh dann hab ich mich geirrt aber was ich persönlich glaube das vieleicht noch eine 4te Rasse integriert wird. Also keine Hybriden oder sonstwas, vieleicht auch nicht spielbar aber das würde frischen Wind bringen. Und es wird Schneelandschaften geben, denn immer wenn Blizzard ein Addon bringt erscheinen auf Mysteriöse Weise Schneegebiete (Lord of Destruction) (Brood War).--->Akte X Musik.....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. August 2010)

Ich glaub das liegt an deren "Arbeitsweise". xD

Nachdem die Designer schon das zweite mal den geplanten Abgabetermin nicht eingehalten haben und der Projektmanager wütend durch die Flure tobt und wissen will wann die denn nun endlich fertig sind kommt als Antwort immer "Joa, wir haben jetzt alle Frühlings-Herbstsettings durch, jetzt wollen wir mit dem Schnee/Winterzeugs anfangen" kommt dann als Antwort "NIX DA, ICH WILL JETZT ABGABGE MACHEN, DIE LEUTE LYNCHEN UNS WENN WIR NOCH MAL DEN RELEASE VERSCHIEBEN, PACKT EURE SCHEI* WINTERKARTEN INS ADDON!!!!!"


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Auf jedenfall, irgendwie so . Also im Editor sind ja auch noch keine Schneetexturen oder sonstwas enthalten aber meiner Meinung nach müsste der glaub ich eh nochmal gepatcht werden. Aber ich glaube Ulrejaz oder wie er heißt wird auch nochmal ne Rolle spielen, vieleicht kriegen die Protoss den nochmal auf ihre Seite, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das die Feinde in ihrem eigenen Volk umstimmen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall, irgendwie so . Also im Editor sind ja auch noch keine Schneetexturen oder sonstwas enthalten aber meiner Meinung nach müsste der glaub ich eh nochmal gepatcht werden. Aber ich glaube Ulrejaz oder wie er heißt wird auch nochmal ne Rolle spielen, vieleicht kriegen die Protoss den nochmal auf ihre Seite, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das die Feinde in ihrem eigenen Volk umstimmen.


Mhhh ... in "SC2: Legacy of the Void" eint man die Protoss ja als Zeratul unter einem Banner, und wählt dabei halt einige Stämme als Allierte, bzw. andere damit als Feinde, ich würde also sagen dass man ihn höchstwahrscheinlich nochmal sehen wird in Sc2, evtl. ja als Gegenspieler?!


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Tja dann wohl als Gegenspieler, denn Zeratul hat ja kein Anrecht auf den Kristall mit der Bewahrerin und Uljeraz als Dunkler Templer. Wobei es dann eigentlich drauf ankommt wer diesen als erstes in die Finger bekommt...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. August 2010)

Ich hoffe das läuft dann nicht auf ein bescheuertes Wettrennen um diesen Kristall hinaus .... wäre ein wenig unkreativ von Seiten Blizzards.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Hmm könnte auch einfach ein optionales Missionsziel sein, das falls du den Kristall bekommst Uljarez in einer Mission steuern kannst als Ein Mann Armee. Aber ich glaube nicht das sich über das ganze Spiel hinausziehen wird, weil dann kann man auch einfach die Trilogie lesen. Was ich bischen Schade fand, das man Jacob Ramsey und Rosemary Dahl nicht in der Kampagne gesehen hat. Die hätten echt gut in der Sequenz mit Valerian und Raynor gepasst....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. August 2010)

Stichwort Valerian: Ich erwarte irgendwie dass er in den nächsten 2 Teilen seinen alten Herren abmurkst - oder umgekehrt, er hat mit Raynor zusammengearbeitet und ganz nebenbei bewiesen dass er im gegensatz zu Mengsk Kerrigan besiegen kann .... schon Pech wenn man nur Machtgeile und Verräter in der Familie hat. xD

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke umso mehr beschleicht mich der Verdacht dass es (Mini-)Addons oder entsprechenden Story-DLC geben wird. so viele Nebenhandlungen scheinen nicht wirklich aufgelöst zu werden ...


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Naja Valerian hat nicht den Mumm dazu glaub ich, und Arcturus würde seinen einzigen Erben nicht töten. Das wäre ja das schlimmste für Arcturus wenn die Mengsk Linie wirklich ausgelöscht werden würde. Was ist eigentlich daran das Kerigan Arcturus Familie getötet haben soll, ich meine da irgendwas gelesen zu haben. Im Buch wird der Täter ja nie genannt aber ich weiß das Kerigan damals zu dem Zeitpunkt resozialsiert gewesen ist oder unter Gehirnwäsche stand, von der Konföderation.

Edit: Ah alles klar ich habs gefunden, Kerigan war daran beteiligt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Edit: Ah alles klar ich habs gefunden, Kerigan war daran beteiligt.


Mh. Zu langsam .... hab halt grad ESL TV Cast von SC2 EPS geguckt, extra mir'n Premium-Abo angeschafft, wegen der besseren Stream-Quali. ^^


----------



## The_Rock (9. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was ich bischen Schade fand, das man Jacob Ramsey und Rosemary Dahl nicht in der Kampagne gesehen hat. Die hätten echt gut in der Sequenz mit Valerian und Raynor gepasst....



Jo, find ich auch 
Ich hoffe die kommen noch in den späteren Kampagnen vor. Und dass Tychus am Ende stirbt ist auch irgendwie doof (vor allem wenn man vorher Heaven's Devils gelesen hat und den Charakter auch mochte).
Na ja, immerhin hats ein bißchen Dramatik und Emotionen reingebracht, von daher isses ok 

Aaalso, ich hab SC2 erst jetzt durch (hab mir extra viel Zeit gelassen ), von daher "darf" ich nun endlich hier mitreden 

Zu den Xel'Naga: Sie waren theoretisch nie böse. Auch dass sie nicht sterben "wollten" ist falsch. In der DT-Trilogie wird erklärt, dass es zu einem (bereits ewig währendem) Zyklus gehört, dass die Xel'Naga sich zwei Rassen auswählen , und diese dann irgendwann (am Höhepunkt ihrer Perfektion) miteinander verschmelzen und die neuen Xel'Naga bilden.

Speziell in diesem Fall: Protoss wurden auserwählt und weiterentwickelt -> Xel'Naga hauen ab und suchen nach der zweiten Rasse. Die Protoss denken, dass sie ihre "Götter" enttäuscht haben. Stimmt aber nicht, es liegt nun an ihnen sich weiterzuentwickeln. Die Xel'Naga waren zufrieden.
Dann finden die Xel'Naga die Zerg -> Die sind zu Beginn friedlich und alles läuft nach Plan. NORMALERWEISE würden die Xel'Naga dann auch abhauen und ihr "Ende" abwarten. Die Zerg und die Protoss würden am Höhepunkt ihrer Evolution zueinander finden und verschmelzen. Die Transformation in die neue Xel'Naga Rasse wär dann ne Art "Aufstieg" für beide Rassen. Auch wenn sie fortan nicht mehr exisitieren würden, wäre es dennoch ne Art "Belohnung", bzw letzte Weiterentwicklung. Stellt euch einfach mal vor, die Menschheit würde sich in gottesgleiche Wesen verwandeln. Hätte wohl auch keiner was dagegen 

Doch diesmal ist etwas schiefgelaufen: In den Zeratul Missionen erfährt man, dass der "Fallen One" (keine Ahnung wie der auf deutsch heißt) versucht diesen Zyklus zu unterbrechen, um seine eigene Rasse zu kreieren. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das hat er auch schon vorher mehrmals versucht (immerhin erwähnte Duran etwas von einer "*uralten* Macht"). Bei den Zerg hat er dann endlich einen Erfolg gelandet. Er korrumpierte den Willen des Overmind und brachte ihn gegen die Xel'Naga auf. Diese wurden dann von den Zerg vernichtet oder vertrieben (so ganz klar is das eigentlich nicht). Dennoch wehrte sich der Overmind unterbewußt und erschuf die Queen of Blades - Kerrigan. Die hat deshalb einen freien Willen bekommen, damit sie sich ihm - und somit auch seinem dunklen Herrscher - entgegensetzen kann, und irgendwann die Zerg von seiner Herrschaft befreien kann. Na ja, Overmind ist tot, Kerrigan ist aber trotzdem böse geblieben. Ging also nicht ganz auf der Plan  
Edit: Bzw... er hat ja die Vision gesehn, dass Kerrigan der Schlüssel zum Sieg über den Fallen One ist. Was genau sie tun würde, war ihm im Endeffekt auch wurscht. Hauptsache ne Chance das Universum (und seine Zerg) zu retten 

Allerdings hat Raynor sie nun wieder in nen Menschen umgewandelt. Und ich denke wir werden sie auch als Menschen spielen in Heart of the Swarm... zumindest teilweise.
In einem der Romane wird ja erwähnt, dass die Konfeds Experimente mit ihr gemacht haben. Das waren PSI-Experimente, in der sie gezwungen wurde mit den Zerg zu "kommunizieren". Was auch teilweise erfolgreich war. Sie konnte einige Zerglings (als Mensch!!!) kontrollieren. Bevor sie aber weiterexperimentieren konnten, hat Arcturus Mengsk sie befreit.

Übrigens hat er sie auf Tarsonis zurückgelassen, um seinen "letzten Akt der Rache" durchzuführen. Kerrigan gehörte damals zu einer Ghost Truppe (3 Stück warens), die seine Familie (Vater, Mutter, Schwester) killen sollte. Zwei Ghosts hat er erwischt, Kerrigan hat er verschont (obwohl SIE die eigentliche Killerin war). Angeblich hatte er ihr verziehn, weil sie damals unter Gehirnwäsche der Konfeds stand. In Wirklichkeit hat er nur ihr Potenzial erkannt. Nach dem Fall der Konfeds (bzw Tarsonis) hat er sie also nicht mehr gebraucht. Ich denke darum hat er auch Tychus geschickt, weil seine "große Rache" immer noch unvollendet war.

Jedenfalls denke ich, dass man Kerrigan dann in die Richtung weiterentwickeln wird. Anfangs kann man nur kleine Einheiten kontrollieren (Zerglings, Roaches, usw) und später immer größere/stärkere. Also ähnlich wie in Wings of Liberty. Am Ende des Spiels steht ja in Textform (im Startschirm von SC2), dass die Zerg-Invasion nun beendet sei. Kann also gut sein, dass wir von nun an die "guten" Zerg spielen. Bzw während der Kampagne die verschiedenen Kolonien erstmal zurückerobern.

Ulrezaj steht glaub ich auch unter dem Einfluss des "Fallen Ones". Auch hier wurde irgendwas von einer "größeren Macht", die hinter ihm steht gefaselt (im dritten Buch der DT-Trilogie). Bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht 100%ig sicher.

P.S.: Ich hab eure Beiträge nur schnell überflogen, also falls die Infos schon dawaren -> Sorry! 

P.S.2: Ich denke, dass der "Fallen One" ein ausgestoßener Xel'Naga ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2010)

Was daran falsch ist oder nicht eindeutig ist, die Xel Naga haben die Zerg erschaffen, genau wie die Protoss, nur das die Zerg sich degen die Xel Naga gewendet haben. Die beiden Rassen sollte allerdings nur als Wirte dienen und das ist der Punkt der nicht ganz klar ist. Die beiden Rassen sollten ja vereint werden aber das ist ja nen bischen komisch wenn beide Rassen als Wirte dienen sollten. Wie sollten den die vereint werden? Und es wäre das selbe wie die Hybriden nur nicht von den Xel Naga erschaffen. Uljeraz wird damit nicht soviel zu tun haben glaub ich, er ist ja der Herr über die Tel darim und nur auf seinen eigene Rache aus, was Adun ihnen angeblich angetan hat oder eher gesagt die Protoss die mit der Khala leben.

Und was Duran angeht das ist sicherlich Dr. Narud von der Organisation von Valerian, Narud= Duran und der Bart und alles der Typ ist schwarz genauso wie Duran.

Diese 4te Rasse sind ja die Hybriden die Zeratul gesehen hat und somit auch Raynor. Ich verstehe den Unterschied einfach nicht was die Xel Naga machen wollten und wofür Duran sicherlich verantwortlich ist. Ich glaube es wurde im Buch erwähnt aber ist mir entfallen. Das ist alles ein bischen verwirrend....

Aus Protoss sicht ist es nicht das gleiche, also die unterscheiden zwischen Hybriden und Hybriden also einmal von den Xel Naga und das was vorausgesehen wurde. Deswegen glaube ich sollte man nicht viel darauf geben, Blizzard hat das schon geschickt gemacht.... Aber trotzdem ist alles noch offen...


----------



## The_Rock (13. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was daran falsch ist oder nicht eindeutig ist, die Xel Naga haben die Zerg erschaffen, genau wie die Protoss, nur das die Zerg sich degen die Xel Naga gewendet haben.


...durch den Einfluss der dunklen Macht/Fallen Ones (wie heißt er eigentlich in der deutschen Version?). Die Zerg sind ja als friedliche Rasse "erschaffen" worden.



> Die beiden Rassen sollte allerdings nur als Wirte dienen und das ist der Punkt der nicht ganz klar ist. Die beiden Rassen sollten ja vereint werden aber das ist ja nen bischen komisch wenn beide Rassen als Wirte dienen sollten. Wie sollten den die vereint werden? Und es wäre das selbe wie die Hybriden nur nicht von den Xel Naga erschaffen.



Nein, die Hybriden sind einfach im Labor hergestellte genetische Mutationen. Wurde ja im 3. Buch der Dunklen Reihe bestätigt (ich glaub da wurde es als "Perversion" bezeichnet, als Jake oder Zeratul sich die selbe Frage gestellt haben ).
Sie würden sich also auf ne andere Art verbinden. Ich denke die Protoss würden schon gewisse Psi-Effekte nutzen, wie z.B. bei Archons. Tassadar und Adun haben ja auch schon gezeigt, was die Protoss leisten können. Die Zerg wären dann vermutlich der eigentliche Wirt, der sich in Verbindung mit nem Protoss Geist in einen Xel Naga formen würde.
Ich frag nur, wie die Xel Naga überhaupt aussehn. Sind es Energiewesen? "Feste" Lebewesen? Oder irgendwas dazwischen!?



> Uljeraz wird damit nicht soviel zu tun haben glaub ich, er ist ja der Herr über die Tel darim und nur auf seinen eigene Rache aus, was Adun ihnen angeblich angetan hat oder eher gesagt die Protoss die mit der Khala leben.



Ich meine sogar im 3.DT-Buch gelesen zu haben, dass er auch "einer größeren Macht" (vermutlich Fallen One) dient. Bin mir grad aber nicht sicher. Passen würde es ja, da sich keiner erklären kann, wie er überhaupt einen derart mächtigen Dunklen Archon erschaffen konnte (laut Story überleben dunkle Archons ja nicht lange).



> Und was Duran angeht das ist sicherlich Dr. Narud von der Organisation von Valerian, Narud= Duran und der Bart und alles der Typ ist schwarz genauso wie Duran.



Und außerdem hat Kerrigan was merkwürdiges gesagt, als man ihn in der einen Mission getroffen hat. "Ich durchschaue dein Spiel Narud" oder sowas in der Art. Damals war mir nicht klar, worauf sie da abzielte, aber im Nachhinein macht es evtl doch Sinn (mir ist dieses Narud=Duran damals nicht aufgefallen).



> Diese 4te Rasse sind ja die Hybriden die Zeratul gesehen hat und somit auch Raynor. Ich verstehe den Unterschied einfach nicht was die Xel Naga machen wollten und wofür Duran sicherlich verantwortlich ist. Ich glaube es wurde im Buch erwähnt aber ist mir entfallen. Das ist alles ein bischen verwirrend....



Wie oben schon erwähnt sind das unterschiedliche Dinge. Außerdem würden sich ja bestehende Zerg + Protoss verbinden, was für die beiden Rassen sowas wie einen "Aufstieg" bedeuten würde.
Die Hybriden sind aus genetischem Material erschaffen, die die Protoss und Zerg einfach nur ausradieren sollen.
Was ist also besser: In die nächste Evolutionsstufe aufsteigen oder sterben? 



> Aus Protoss sicht ist es nicht das gleiche, also die unterscheiden zwischen Hybriden und Hybriden also einmal von den Xel Naga und das was vorausgesehen wurde. Deswegen glaube ich sollte man nicht viel darauf geben, Blizzard hat das schon geschickt gemacht.... Aber trotzdem ist alles noch offen...



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben sie nie von Hybriden in Verbindung mit den Xel Naga gesprochen. Schließlich wäre ja der "wahre Xel Naga Hybrid" ja einfach nur ein "Xel Naga"! 

Oder in Kurzfassung: Hybriden sind ausschließlich die vom Fallen One erschaffenen Lebenwesen.
Duran ist nichts weiter als ein verlängerter Arm des Fallen Ones (wie evtl auch Ulrezaj).


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2010)

Also Uljeraz hat das Wissen aus der Bibliothek von den Dunklen Templern als er die Wand berührt hatte, wo er noch ein Akolyth war. Weil er irgendwie gierig nach dem verbotenen Wissen war und darauf hat er ja den Planeten verlassen als er erwischt wurde. Wenn du mit Fallen One denjenigen meinst, der sagt das sich das Universum in Dunkelheit hüllen wird, der heißt im deutschen ,,Dunkle Stimme´´. In der letzten Mission von Zeratul erwähnte ein Protoss man solle das ,,Archiv beschützen und nicht denn gleichen Fehler wie wir damals machen´´[ beschütze das Protoss Archiv], das könnte möglicher Weise ein Anspielung auf Uljarez sein.


----------



## The_Rock (14. August 2010)

Dunkle Stimme also, ok 

Ulrezaj hat das Wissen aus der Bibliothek, das stimmt. Aber ich meine trotzdem am Ende des Buches etwas darüber gelesen zu haben, dass hinter ihm noch jemand steht (der ihm evtl auch geholfen hat das Wissen einzusetzen). Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Werd nacher nochmal ins Buch schauen.

Edit: Gefunden! Allerdings nicht im Buch (obwohls da auch drinsteht ).
Sonder hier: http://starcraft.wikia.com/wiki/Ulrezaj



> Felanis: "Ulrezaj and the being he serves are stronger than you can possibly imagine."
> Rosemary: "Whoa, whoa—Ulrezaj has a boss?"



Grob übersetzt: "Ulrezaj and das Wesen, dem er dient, sind mächtiger als du es dir je vorstellen kannst."

Gut, steht jetzt nicht direkt Fallen One (bzw Dunkle Stimme), aber die Beschreibung und die seeehr böse Gesinnung passen da perfekt rein.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Dunkle Stimme also, ok
> 
> Ulrezaj hat das Wissen aus der Bibliothek, das stimmt. Aber ich meine trotzdem am Ende des Buches etwas darüber gelesen zu haben, dass hinter ihm noch jemand steht (der ihm evtl auch geholfen hat das Wissen einzusetzen). Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> Werd nacher nochmal ins Buch schauen.
> ...



Könnte möglich sein, naja irgendwie muss da Blizzard mal was nachliefern in einem kleinem Patch oder so mit nen bischen mehr Inhalt. Das ist irgendwie alles noch sehr lückenhaft, selbst wenn es nur 1 Mission ist ich hoffe die bringen so nen kleinen Contenpatch. Ich hoffe das ich endlich mal die Bonusmission  zu Gesicht bekomme wenn ich mal mit Heavens Devils fertig bin.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. August 2010)

Das alle wird doch sowieso in "Heart of the Swarm" und "Legacy of the Void" aufgelöst.
Ich bin jetzt schon froh das ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, sonst würde ich mich Geistig im Kreis drehen wie ihr jetzt.
Bestimmte Unwissenheit sollt erhalten bleiben, die Bücher verkorksen eure Neugier auf die ZERG und PROTOSS Teile 
Für mich wird ALLES was in den beiden anderen Teilen kommen wird völlig NEU sein, aber bei euch ist das leider nicht so, ihr wisst das meiste schon, ihr ärgert euch nur noch darüber das ihr Kleinigkeiten nicht wisst und wie das ganze zusammenpasst - schade für euch.....



.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2010)

Adun schrieb:


> Das alle wird doch sowieso in "Heart of the Swarm" und "Legacy of the Void" aufgelöst.
> Ich bin jetzt schon froh das ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, sonst würde ich mich Geistig im Kreis drehen wie ihr jetzt.
> Bestimmte Unwissenheit sollt erhalten bleiben, die Bücher verkorksen eure Neugier auf die ZERG und PROTOSS Teile
> Für mich wird ALLES was in den beiden anderen Teilen kommen wird völlig NEU sein, aber bei euch ist das leider nicht so, ihr wisst das meiste schon, ihr ärgert euch nur noch darüber das ihr Kleinigkeiten nicht wisst und wie das ganze zusammenpasst - schade für euch.....
> ...


Im Gegenteil, sowas befeuert ganz einfach nur das Interesse an den nächsten beiden Teilen. ^^


----------



## The_Rock (14. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, sowas befeuert ganz einfach nur das Interesse an den nächsten beiden Teilen. ^^



Seh ich auch so. Wird ja eigentlich nix verraten. Nur einpaar Hintergrundinfos mehr gepflanzt 
Außerdem denkt man sich als nicht-Leser z.B. bei Valerian "oh cool, Arcturus' Sohn", während ich als Buch-Leser Freudesprünge gemacht hab 
Tychus Findley lernt man ebenfalls besser kennen. So ist das Ende auch ein wenig emotionaler, weil ich ihn im Buch eigentlich richtig cool fand.

Von der Dunklen Stimme hab ich z.B. nix gewußt. Nur dass die Xel Naga eben nix mit den Hybriden zu tun hatten. Das hat meine Neugierde und Vorfreude auf SC2 nur noch wachsen lassen.

Und falls Ulrezaj tatsächlich noch als Bösewicht im Spiel auftauchen sollte, werd ich nochmals Freudesprünge machen


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2010)

Jo gerade Valerians Auftritt war echt geil, wenn man das Buch Ich, Mengsk gelesen hat. Welches für mich noch mit zu den besten Büchern zählt bis jetzt, das Ding ist aber wenn man die Bücher liest, ist man ein wenig entäuscht darüber das Sc 2 weniger Inhalt als die Bücher hat (was auch eigentlich klar war) aber ich hatte schon nen bischen mehr erwartet(wie schon erwähnt, wäre es cool gewesen wenn Jacob und Rosemary auch irgendwie Inhalt gewesen wären). Naja Hauptsache Nova kam drin vor, auch wenn es nur kurz war und bischen Spannung zum kommenden Buch Spectres aufbaut. Und Jacob Ramsey spielt eigentlich ein grosse Rolle denn ohne ihn, wäre Zeratul wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr vom Fleck gekommen und hätte sich weiter bemitleidet und getrauert über den Tot von Raszagal. Und dann wüsste auch niemand was über die Hybriden weil Zeratul es wahrscheinlich für sich behalten hätte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jo gerade Valerians Auftritt war echt geil, wenn man das Buch Ich, Mengsk gelesen hat. Welches für mich noch mit zu den besten Büchern zählt bis jetzt, das Ding ist aber wenn man die Bücher liest, ist man ein wenig entäuscht darüber das Sc 2 weniger Inhalt als die Bücher hat (was auch eigentlich klar war) aber ich hatte schon nen bischen mehr erwartet(wie schon erwähnt, wäre es cool gewesen wenn Jacob und Rosemary auch irgendwie Inhalt gewesen wären). Naja Hauptsache Nova kam drin vor, auch wenn es nur kurz war und bischen Spannung zum kommenden Buch Spectres aufbaut. Und Jacob Ramsey spielt eigentlich ein grosse Rolle denn ohne ihn, wäre Zeratul wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr vom Fleck gekommen und hätte sich weiter bemitleidet und getrauert über den Tot von Raszagal. Und dann wüsste auch niemand was über die Hybriden weil Zeratul es wahrscheinlich für sich behalten hätte.


Ich habe ja immer noch irgendwie den Verdacht dass es ein Addon, bzw. DLCs geben wird. Die haben halt Activision im Genick. Allen daraus folgenden Hasstiraden der Spieler zum Trotz. 

Hab außerdem erst gestern noch von wem gesteckt bekommen dass es angeblich nicht mal ein Jahr dauern soll bis Heart of the Swarm kommen soll ... bezweifele ich zwar mal SEHR stark, wäre aber geil.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2010)

Dlcs wird es nicht geben, also nicht Kampagnenmässig. Es wird vieleicht Mappacks geben aber Blizzard sagte in einem Interview, die werden nicht so aussehen wie die von Cod Mw 2 also zum geringeren Preis also nicht 3 Euro pro Map und Rating Maps werden eh kostenlos sein. Blizzard hat da mehr zu melden als du glaubst, denn Blizzard wurde ja nicht gekauft oder so. Wenn die merken das irgendwas schief läuft werden die sicherlich abspringen, die brauchen Activision nicht.

Heart of the Swarm wird dauern, die Zwischensequenzen dauern also die Cinematics paar sekunden dauern Wochen.


----------



## The_Rock (14. August 2010)

Blizzard meinte mal, dass sie es gerne jährlich bringen würden. Aber schon damals haben sie gesagt, dass es wohl nur ne Wunschvorstellung ist. Mit den WoW-AddOns wars ja auch so geplant, und es hat nicht geklappt.

Ich schätze mal 1,5-2 Jahre. Also frühestens Winter 2011. Wenigstens steht das Grundgerüst ja schon (vor allem das Battle.net, welches ja der Grund für die letzte Verzögerung war).
Seit Ende 2009 wurde ja eigentlich nur am Battle.net und dem Multiplayer gearbeitet. Evtl hat das Cinematics Team bereits die eine oder andere Sequenz fertiggestellt. Von daher "hoffe" ich schon auf einen Release im nächsten Jahr (wär ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk ).

Was die Story in Wings of Liberty angeht: Da stimm ich dir ebenfalls zu. Da war mir viel zu wenig "Core-Story" enthalten. Wir haben in den Protoss-Missionen erfahren, dass die Dunkle Stimme wohl der "ultimative Bösewicht" alles Lebens im Universum ist. Allerdings wurde danach kaum mehr ein Wort darüber verloren, was ich sehr schade fand. Statt "sammle Artefakt Nr 3 ein" oder "verdiene hier noch ein bißchen Geld", hätte man ruhig noch einpaar Missionen bringen können, die noch ein bißchen Storydetails verraten. Sowas wie die Geheimmission eben. Infiltriere Geheimbasis X und sammle Infos, usw. Gehörte meiner Meinung nach auch zu den besten Missionen (genau wie die Protoss Missionen).

Deswegen freu ich mich erst recht auf die Protoss Episode! Und natürlich auch auf die Zerg. Schließlich scheint ja Kerrigan der Schlüssel zum Sieg über den "Gefallenen" sein (ich nenn ihn mal so, is einfacher ). Da dürfte er so langsam mitmischen.
Hey, wer weiß. Vielleicht kriegen wir sogar ne vierte spielbare Rasse 

P.S.: Valerian war genau wie im Buch beschrieben. Den haben sie perfekt hingekriegt.
Bei der ersten Komm-Verbindung mit Raynor: 
-Ich helfe Ihnen Kerrigan zu befreien, damit ich beweisen kann, dass ich besser bin als mein Vater!
-Dann bin ich also nur ein Werkzeug?
-Spielt das denn eine Rolle?
-Ich denke nicht...

Frei übersetzt natürlich. Habs auf englisch gespielt. Aber dieses "I guess not..." von Raynor am Ende war ziemlich geil 

Ebenso später auf dem Dominion Flagschiff (nach dem Arcturus-Gespräch): "You're playing a dangerous game kid!"
Einfach genial! Bin gespannt wie's mit ihm weitergeht.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2010)

Also Valerian in Sc 2 und im Buch das war schon 1:1, das hätte man schlecht besser machen können . Ja die Story war nen bischen mager, wahrscheinlich aber nur für die die Bücher gelesen haben, es kam nicht richtig auf den Punkt. Und ich glaube Kerrigan ist jetzt raus bei den Zerg ob die jetzt noch Zerg Dreadlocks hat oder nicht. Vieleicht hat Raynor übelste ******* gebaut, denn er wusste ja das Kerrigan Zerg bleiben sollte. Ich denke mal in die Richtung wird es gehen...


----------



## madace (20. September 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag hier gelesen, aber ist sonst keiner auf die Idee gekommen, dass es doch eine richtig fiese Entscheidung für Jim R. und Kerrigan werden könnte, wenn die Protoss am Anfang von Episode 2 sinngemäß sagen: "Oh sorry für dich und deine Menschlichkeit Kerrigan, aber wir brauchen die ZERG-Kerrigan wieder um gegen die fiesen Erschaffer eine Chance zu haben. Bitte lass uns dich wieder zur ZERG-Kerrigan machen." 

Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.
Daraufhin sagt die mehr oder weniger menschliche Kerrigan zu - ist ja zum Wohle der gesamten Galaxie und der gute Jim dreht nun völlig durch.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht! War 'ne tolle Story in SC2!
An Broodwar kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern - ich glaube das muss ich wieder mal spielen.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Die Frage ist ob man wirklich Kerigan braucht und wofür oder ob es egal ist. Man könnte zb. auch Nova infizieren, das wäre ne stärkere Version von Kerigan.Ich denke nicht das Raynor damit einverstanden ist, egal was die Protoss sagen. Außerdem sind die Raynor ne Menge schuldig, eine andere Frage ist auch wieviel Zergschwärme gibt es noch die sich dafür interessieren. Das weiß nemlich keiner weder die Protoss noch das Dominion welches überhaupt nichts weiß.

Ne andere Frage ist auch: Ist Tichus Findlay wirklich tot, man hat ja nur den Schuss gehört. Vileicht haben Jim und Tychus beide von dem plan den er ausführen sollte gewusst und das Dominion ausgetrickst. Bei den beiden kannste das nicht wissen, die haben schon ganz andere Sachen gemacht xD.


----------



## Ascor (20. September 2010)

Veriquitas.
Ich glaube in den Credits gab es eine anmerkung.
Tychus is dead.
weiß nich ob es vielleicht nur einbildung war  aber aufjedenfall wurde auch "Your mother" gedankt 

Aber wofür kerrigan?
Oder nova?
Es gab ja die möglichkeit diese zerg dinger zu researchen im labor mit denen man zerg einheiten kontrollieren konnte in dem man den overmind simuliert hat D:


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Ja das weiß nur Zeratul und ist bis jetzt ja nicht geklärt. Es geht wahrscheinlich darum das die Xel Naga ihren prozess beenden müssen...


----------



## Ascor (20. September 2010)

Was ist mit zeratul?


----------



## The_Rock (20. September 2010)

Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage: Was ist jetzt mit den Zerg? Kerrigan ist zwar wieder menschlich, aber sie konnte schon damals im Konfed-Testlabor indirekt mit einem Zergling (oder wars ne Larve?) kommunizieren. Das war ja auch einer der Gründe, weshalb der Overmind gerade sie auserwählt hat. Durch die Mutation/Evolution wurde diese Fähigkeit natürlich perfektioniert.

Kerrigan wurde zwar wieder "zurückmutiert". Aber gilt das auch für die PSI-Fähigkeiten? Diese könnten doch -unabhängig vom genetischen Zustand der Person- immer noch voll (oder zumindest teilweise) intakt sein. 

Das wäre dann auch mein Tipp für die Zerg-Kampagne: Kerrigan muss den Schwarm wieder unter ihre Kontrolle bringen - nur dieses mal eben für gute Zwecke, wie es die Xel'Naga ursprünglich geplant hatten.

Edit: Japp, Tychus is tot. Steht im Prolog-Screen nach dem Kampagnen Ende... den man dank eines Bugs in der deutschen Version jedoch nicht sieht! (oder wurde der Bug mittlerweile behoben?)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob man wirklich Kerigan braucht und wofür oder ob es egal ist. Man könnte zb. auch Nova infizieren, das wäre ne stärkere Version von Kerigan.Ich denke nicht das Raynor damit einverstanden ist, egal was die Protoss sagen. Außerdem sind die Raynor ne Menge schuldig, eine andere Frage ist auch wieviel Zergschwärme gibt es noch die sich dafür interessieren. Das weiß nemlich keiner weder die Protoss noch das Dominion welches überhaupt nichts weiß.
> 
> Ne andere Frage ist auch: Ist Tichus Findlay wirklich tot, man hat ja nur den Schuss gehört. Vileicht haben Jim und Tychus beide von dem plan den er ausführen sollte gewusst und das Dominion ausgetrickst. Bei den beiden kannste das nicht wissen, die haben schon ganz andere Sachen gemacht xD.


Man kann Nova nicht mal ebend infizieren und hätte ne stärkere Kerrigan.

Die meisten Menschen mutieren einfach sporadisch und raus kommt irgendein bizarres Monster, Kerrigan hat da ja selber herumexperimentiert und etliche "Fehlschläge" mit ihren Probanden erlitten .... Kerrigan ist halt super kompatibel zur Zerg-DNS (hatte der Overlord evtl. seine Tentakel im Spiel dass Kerrigans Mutation zu perfekt ablief), von daher würde ich schon sagen dass Kerrigan wenn dann wieder die Führung über die Zerg übernehmen würde (zumal das von Blizzard bisher ja auch immer so kommuniziert wurde, man steuert Kerrigan in Part 2). Wäre auch vom Storytelling her der grösste Mist wenn eine (bisherige) Randfigur mal ebend zur wichtigsten Person der Handlung wird, Nova kennt man halt maximal von der Büchern her, die eine Nebenmission in SCII ist ja 'n Witz gewesen ...


----------



## Ascor (20. September 2010)

(hatte der Overlord evtl. seine Tentakel im Spiel dass Kerrigans Mutation zu perfekt ablief).

wtf?
Der overLORD?


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Zeratul weiß noch mehr als er in der Kampagne erwähnt hat, der war einige Zeit auf Reisen mit seinem Voidseeker. Das mit Nova war nen Beispiel du brauchst aufjedenfall einen Ghost anders geht es nicht. Ich hab mal die Sc 2 Datenbank durchsucht und bin auf so nen paar Modelle gestossen die nicht in den Zwischensequenzen vorkamen. Ich werde mal nen paar Screenshots machen. Und Tychus muss nicht unbedingt tot sein, bei Stukow hatten die auch gesagt er sei tot ist er aber nicht.


----------



## The_Rock (20. September 2010)

Und Tassadar galt ja auch als tot, von daher ist also alles möglich... 

Man kann natürlich jeden toten Charakter wieder zurückbringen (irgendwas lässt sich immer zusammenreimen). Nur muss Blizzard da auch aufpassen. So sehr ich mir Tychus wieder lebend wünschen würde, irgendwann sollte auch mal Schluss mit der "doch nicht tot" Story sein.
Kerrigan tot? Nein, mutiert! Fenix tot? Nein, er is(war) nun nen Dragoon! Tassadar tot? Nein, er existiert als Energieform! Stukow tot? Nein, er wurde auch von den Zerg verwurstet!
Und nun fragen sich alle zurecht, ob Tychus noch lebt. Und diese Frage wird die Spieler bis zum Ende von SC2 wurmen. Und das nervt an der ganzen Geschichte. Wenn er dann wieder auftaucht heißts "ich habs eh gewußt"... und wenn nicht? Dann werden diejenigen das Gefühl haben, dass da in der Story noch was fehlt.

Blizzard hätte Tychus' Tod direkt zeigen sollen (wenn sies schon am Ende hinschreiben). Ich hätte lieber ein Ende gehabt, wo Raynor nochmal kurz um seinen (ehemaligen) besten Freund trauert (und sich anschließend um Kerrigan kümmert), anstatt mit Kerrigan auf den Armen fröhlich in den Sonnenuntergang zu wandern. Macht ja nix, dass er Tychus erschießen musste, hauptsache er hat jetzt wieder wen zu f... 
Starcraft hatte immer ne düstere Story. So ein schnulziges Hollywood-Romanzen-Ende will doch hier keiner sehn (ich jedenfalls nicht!). Die Story an sich fand ich bis dahin eh nicht so prall. Das Ende hat dem ganzen dann noch die "Krone" aufgesetzt.

Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab 

P.S.: Nein, es gehn nicht alle Ghosts. Nur ab einem bestimmtem PSI-Wert (die derzeit nur Nova und Kerrigan haben). Stand auch in einem der Bücher. Frag mich aber nicht welches


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Jo falls es das Ende von Tychus war hätte ich mir das auch anders gewünscht . Das mit Psi Werten ist mir klar, es heißt aber nicht das es nicht noch mehr Ghost gibt die in die Kategorie passen. Es wird ja nicht jeder Terraner darauf geprüft. Zb. Kyd von den Heavens Devils, könnte auch noch in die Kategorie passen das ist der einzige der noch lebt er ist kein Ghost gewesen aber das der starke Psikräfte haben könnte wurde kurz erwähnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Zeratul weiß noch mehr als er in der Kampagne erwähnt hat, der war einige Zeit auf Reisen mit seinem Voidseeker. Das mit Nova war nen Beispiel du brauchst aufjedenfall einen Ghost anders geht es nicht. Ich hab mal die Sc 2 Datenbank durchsucht und bin auf so nen paar Modelle gestossen die nicht in den Zwischensequenzen vorkamen. Ich werde mal nen paar Screenshots machen. Und Tychus muss nicht unbedingt tot sein, bei Stukow hatten die auch gesagt er sei tot ist er aber nicht.


Stukov war ja auch mausetot, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte .... Zerg sind halt der Schlüssel zum Real-Life-Respawning. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Naja Blizzard lässt einen irgendwie im nichts stehen, Zeratul hätte einfach mehr veraten sollen. Aber ne die Wege der Protoss sind unergründlich . Es fehlt der Komplette Teil zwischen der Dark templer Saga und Wings of Liyberty, der Teil als Zeratul mit seinem Voidseeker durch das Loch ist, mal abgesehen davon was man in der Kampagne gespielt hat. 

@ The Rock jo das Sc ist auch derber als es in Wings of Liberty dargestellt wird, du musst das aber auch mal von der Seite sehen Raynor hat alles verloren was man nur verlieren kann, alle die ihm wichtig waren sind gestorben und er musste halt wählen. Vieleicht schien es ihm wichtger das das Universum nicht untergeht und dafür Tychus sterben muss.

Hier mal nen paar modelle die nicht vorkamen, es gibt noch mehr aber da gibt es Probleme das die dargestellt werden oder ich muss die noch raussuschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascor (20. September 2010)

Meh
ich mag tychus irgendwie nicht.
für mich war er einfach immer nur ein arschloch 
okay es war immer ganz in ordnung mit ihm zu reden nach den missionen.
aber so richtig blöd fand ich ihn dann nach der kneipenschlägerei ._.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. September 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Meh
> ich mag tychus irgendwie nicht.
> für mich war er einfach immer nur ein arschloch
> okay es war immer ganz in ordnung mit ihm zu reden nach den missionen.
> aber so richtig blöd fand ich ihn dann nach der kneipenschlägerei ._.



Ganz deiner Meinung!
Ich habe Tychos nie gemocht, er war einfach nur ein Neandertaler mit Muskeln sonst nichts, völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Man weiß nur wer Tychus ist wenn man Heavens Devils gelesen hat, zwischen Jim und Tychus herschte ein starkes Band. Man kann es wirklich nur nachvollziehen wenn man das Buch gelesen hat, in Wings of Liberty ist das ne halbherzige Sache....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man weiß nur wer Tychus ist wenn man Heavens Devils gelesen hat, zwischen Jim und Tychus herschte ein starkes Band. Man kann es wirklich nur nachvollziehen wenn man das Buch gelesen hat, in Wings of Liberty ist das ne halbherzige Sache....


Wobei ja anschließend auch noch einiges passiert ist, Heavens Devils ist halt beide beim konföderierten Militär + lernen sich kennen. Ich frag mich ja immer noch ob wir eventuell noch den dritten Überlebenden der Heavens Devils noch mal wo anders wiedersehen. Wenn ich das grad richtig in Erinnerung habe lebt Klydd doch noch, oder? = )


----------



## Veriquitas (21. September 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wobei ja anschließend auch noch einiges passiert ist, Heavens Devils ist halt beide beim konföderierten Militär + lernen sich kennen. Ich frag mich ja immer noch ob wir eventuell noch den dritten Überlebenden der Heavens Devils noch mal wo anders wiedersehen. Wenn ich das grad richtig in Erinnerung habe lebt Klydd doch noch, oder? = )



Kyd lebt das hatte ich ja gerad erwähnt, der Mechaniker lebt auch noch. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie er heißt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kyd lebt das hatte ich ja gerad erwähnt, der Mechaniker lebt auch noch. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie er heißt.


Mh, und ich Depp hab dafür halt Klydd geschrieben, haben wir beide halt ein mieses Namensgedächtnis.


----------



## The_Rock (22. September 2010)

Oder eben Ark Bennet 
Aber bleiben wir bei Ryk Kydd. Schreibt sich zwar irgendwie komisch, aber egal 
Ich hätt ihn auch gern gesehn. Vielleicht taucht er ja mal irgendwann wieder auf (wenigstens in nem Buch).

Zu Tychus: Mir is schon klar, dass es die "logische Entscheidung" war, Kerrigan zu retten. Tut aber dennoch nichts zur Sache, dass man um einen guten Freund trauern kann, vor allem wenn man den gerade gekillt hat 
Gerade hier hätten sie doch noch ein bißchen Emotionen einbauen können. "Sorry alter Freund, ich musste tun was ich tun musste, blablabla". Hätte gut zu Raynors "alles is Sch***" Stimmung gepasst. Am Ende eines derart blutigen Krieges, wirkt ein fröhliches Happy End eben irgendwie fehl am Platz. Der Sektor liegt in Trümmern, ein noch mächtigerer Feind bereitet gerade sein Kommen vor... da wär ich nicht gerade in Feierlaune 

Nochmal zu Tychus' Verhalten: Er mag zwar als "Arschloch" rübergekommen sein, aber aufn zweiten Blick sieht man auch, dass er das alles garnicht will. Er hat Raynor einige male vorgeschlagen, sich mit dem erbeuteten Geld irgendwohin zu verziehn. Er wußte, dass er Raynor irgendwann in den Rücken fallen muss, wollte es aber erst garnicht dazu kommen lassen.
Nur is sowas halt schwer wenn man selbst weiß, dass es eigentlich falsch ist, und man zudem mit der "Pistole auf der Brust" rumrennt 
Bei der Schlägerei war er einfach nur betrunken und verzweifelt.
Aus seiner Sicht muss er ja einfach nur ne Massenmörderin umlegen, die sowieso der ganze Sektor tot sehn will. Sieht aus der Perspektive ja "richtig" aus.

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum Raynor ihm gegenüber nie die Visionen erwähnt hat...


----------



## Veriquitas (22. September 2010)

Das Ende ist schon merkwürdig, die hätten vieleicht noch ein alternatives einbauen sollen oder es gleich anders machen. Ich glaube der hat mit Tychus kurz darüber gesprochen von wegen Zeratul usw., wäre aber bestimmt lustig gewesen wenn Tychus den Protoss in irgendeiner Episode begegnet wäre. Da hätten so einige witzige Dialoge entstehen können . Ich meine wenn man so nen Typ wie Tychus ist wird man ja in deren Gegenwart extrem irre oder tickt voll ab. Also im Prinzip stehen die am Ende da wo die schon in Broodwar hätten stehen sollen.


----------



## The_Rock (22. September 2010)

Tychus und ein Protoss in nem Gespräch... das hätt ich wirklich gerne gesehn


----------



## Veriquitas (23. September 2010)

Vieleicht hätten die Protoss aber auch garnicht mit dem kommuniziert, nach den ersten Gedanken von Tychus wären die wahrscheinlich selber voll verwirrt von seinem Geschäftssinn. Oder die würden den gleich aufschlitzen , wobei Jim das wieder durch die Übertragung seiner Vergenganheit wieder ausgeglichen hätte. Da hat sich Blizzard aufjedenfall einiges entgehen lassen was den Comedyfaktor angeht. Die nächste Episode wird auch nen hartes Ding für Blizzard, diese wirklich unterhaltsam zu machen aus der Sicht der Zerg ist scheint mir fast unmöglich. Ich denke da wird mehr drumherum erzählt (Arcturus und Valerian) dann Nova und was das mit den Spectres auf sich hat, irgendwie da wieder was halbes angeschnitten was dann in Legacy of the Void ne Rolle spielt. Denn aus der Zerg Sicht so wie die kommunizieren und leben das wird nicht so spannend sein wie auf dem Kreuzer in Wings of Liberty. Zerg haben ja keine Kultur und nichts aber Blizzard wird da wieder einen ausm Ärmel zaubern und ich wette 100% es wird so Minigames geben mit optionalen Dialogen so Spielereien ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## The_Rock (23. September 2010)

Schade eigentlich, dass es keine eigenständige Kampagne für Arcturus und Valerian gibt. DAS hätt ich gern gesehn!


----------



## Veriquitas (24. September 2010)

Ich wette aber Blizzard wird noch Mission per Content Patch liefern garantiert.


----------

